# Self defence Ammo



## DrSwatch (Dec 30, 2018)

Good day all
I recently got my Beretta PX4 full in 9mm and now the hard part start. What ammunition should I use for every day carry to google is like asking what is the meaning of life so please help.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Might ask your local LEOs what they carry and consider using that.
If you're ever in a defensive shooting situation, the Prosecutor can't claim you used an "Extra Deadly" ammunition in your weapon.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Google "ARX ammo". It isn't for LEO use, because it is designed to _not _penetrate barriers. It does cut way down on the possibility of collateral damage.


----------



## DrSwatch (Dec 30, 2018)

I did read up about ARX ammo but as i understand because of to extreme differences in mass of the rounds you cant use ARX ammo and normal range ammo without resiting your firearm so would pefere to stick to JHP rounds. Somebody told me sig v crowns is a good balance between price and performance?


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Cor-Bon is great defense ammo, this is a violent round; that is, it hits hard. I have a high degree of confidence in it myself, and it is the best 9mm +P, that I have fired.

Then look at this.









This round, the 9BPLE, is another hard hitting round, I have not fired it, but its reputation is outstanding.
ttps://www.outdoorlimited.com/federal-hi-shok/federal-9mm-p-f9bple-115-gr-jhp-50-rounds/


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I've heard good reports about Federal HST HP in any bullet weight, standard pressure or +P.


Sam


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Federal HST, Speer Gold Dot, and Winchester Ranger are all pretty safe choices. The 98BPLE mentioned is a relatively economical and time tested choice. Hornady seems to be making some serious inroads into the SD center-fire pistol ammo market in recent years with their Critical Defense and Critical Duty lines.

Some pistols have a real preference for a particular projectile mass. I do not own a Beretta PX4 but I do own a Beretta Cougar in 9 mm which shares pretty much the same rotary barrel lock-up mechanism. My Cougar doesn't care for 115 grain ammo nearly as much as heavier weights.

I would try shooting some full metal jacket 9 mm Luger ammunition of different weights. The common projectile masses for 9 mm Luger are 115 grain, 124 grain, and 147 grain although Hornady seems to march to the beat of a somewhat different drummer. If you find that your pistol has a distinct preference for a particular projectile mass I would try some JHP SD ammo in that weight.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

DrSwatch said:


> I did read up about ARX ammo but as i understand because of to extreme differences in mass of the rounds you cant use ARX ammo and normal range ammo without resiting your firearm so would pefere to stick to JHP rounds. Somebody told me sig v crowns is a good balance between price and performance?


The outfit producing ARX also makes "range-target" rounds of approximately the same mass and at a much lower price. I get mine packaged both sorts together, from MidwayUSA. Neither of the guns I shoot ARX in have elevation-adjustable sights, but when I hold the front sight dot just above the rear sight notch, the POA is right on at 10 yards. YMMV.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Lawd, what a question.
The observations of one,
115 just about anything is a tad light. The "But muh +P" folks may disagree, but for the most part it is. Poor choice? It depends.
124 grain is the choice I made, +P in some of it but that isn't a blanket need, and for the full size.
147 grain? I never hared of 147 grain anything in 9MM until joining a few of these forums. It seems a bit under penetrating to me, but to each their own.
Gold Dot +P 124 grain has been the gold bar standard in LE for a few decades. Introduced in the '90's, it was a near instant hit. That said, stay away from anything marked G2. Speer has had problems with terminals, and their addressing the problem has been unreported that I can find.
HST is the flavor of the month, well few years, and is pretty reliable across the spectrum. It is a fine round.
Hornady has two. Critical Defense. Non bonded, more for short barrel pistols, a little light because of the 115 grain weight. They also make a 90 grain, but that stuff should be avoided. Critical Duty is the second Hornady offering, and gets good revues, but might be a little under powered for a 4 in barrel. IIRC Hornady calls for 4.5 to 5 inch barrel for this round.
Golden Saber 124 grain+P is a solid offering, especially the bonded version. GS is a favored round for me in every caliber I have used it. I understand there is some scuttle about it being discontinued, but not sure since I don't shoot 9MM very often.

Best? What ever you can dump a magazine into a 4 inch circle from 10ish feet, in about 5 seconds. If you can't put lead on it where you want it nothing is of much use. Choose wisely.

Happy Shopping


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use Critical Defense in my PX4 compact and HK P2000


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

DrSwatch, everyone has their favorites, but I suspect duty/carry/SD ammo by a major manufacturer, that functions reliably in your pistol, would serve you well, should the need arise. The Federal 124 HST seems to perform well in the gel tests I've seen, and I have carried that one in the 124+P version. A much older Federal load I sometimes carry is the 115 grain 9BPLE. I was issued the Remington 115 grain +P JHP for quite a while. But I think that was probably issued, not because of superior bullet performance, but because it fed reliably in the pistols in use, and MP5 SMGs.

I've seen more discussion lately of the super light, 65 grain etc., non-expanding ammo. The only one of that type I've used is the 65 grain Ruger ARX version. Averaged 1700+ FPS in a 5" barrel, and is impressive in some published gel tests. I guess I'm too set in my ways to go to that type of ammo just yet, but YMMV.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've referred to this link a lot in choosing carry ammo. Also a guy on Youtube has a ton of gel tests for various pistol ammo & goes by "Shootingthebull410." https://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#9mm. My personal choice is Federal HST 124 +P in my short barrel & HST 147 +P in my longer barrel 9mm.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I've referred to this link a lot in choosing carry ammo. Also a guy on Youtube has a ton of gel tests for various pistol ammo & goes by "Shootingthebull410." https://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#9mm. My personal choice is Federal HST 124 +P in my short barrel & HST 147 +P in my longer barrel 9mm.


This guy does good reviews. Ammo Quest
So does this guy. The Chopping Block
Of the Youtubers, these two stand tall and seem to be very meticulous. Others are good as well, but not seemingly to the standards of these guys. Honorable mention, MRGUNSNGEAR and M.A.C. come to mind. Mostly because it is very demanding to recreate FBI testing protocol.
Lucky gunner, is marginal. Expansion and chronograph is about all one can really get. Be sure to read the gun used, barrel length, and understand every shot is through denim. Not a bad thing, but they use clear synthetic gel and that isn't the protocol for testing. It would be nice to say "subtract XX amount of penetration for the clear gel", but it doesn't work like that. LG also tests ammo in barrels too short for the design of the round and calls it a failure because "Surprise" it doesn't perform. Some good can come from it, but one eneds to understand a lot more things in their testing to get it.
YMMV


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BigHead said:


> View attachment 16854
> 
> Cor-Bon is great defense ammo, this is a violent round; that is, it hits hard. I have a high degree of confidence in it myself, and it is the best 9mm +P, that I have fired.
> 
> ...


Lol. Cor Bon don't make anything weak!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Lol. Cor Bon don't make anything weak!


Sorry but I dissagree. Long before gel testing came out, and there was wide spread internet, I tried Corbon. It was being hailed as the greatest thing since sliced bread. It bounced off sheetrock,,,,,,regularly.
Out of a magazine of 15, I picked up 12. It wouldn't penetrate a jug of water either.
I figured the DPX or what ever bullet made better, not so much, but a little nbetter if you get the right weight.
Visual Aid


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Might ask your local LEOs what they carry and consider using that.
> If you're ever in a defensive shooting situation, the Prosecutor can't claim you used an "Extra Deadly" ammunition in your weapon.


This is good advice. The only thing I would add is make sure the department is actually using a viable round.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Lol. Cor Bon don't make anything weak!


I agree.



LostinTexas said:


> Sorry but I dissagree. Long before gel testing came out, and there was wide spread internet, I tried Corbon. It was being hailed as the greatest thing since sliced bread. It bounced off sheetrock,,,,,,regularly.
> Out of a magazine of 15, I picked up 12. It wouldn't penetrate a jug of water either.
> I figured the DPX or what ever bullet made better, not so much, but a little better if you get the right weight.
> Visual Aid


OK, that is odd, have you tried any lately? I have gotten better results from a Hydra Shok, than that.
That one made a big gash in sheet metal. I figured that Cor Bon was a sure thing to make a big hole.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Best ammunition?
Trade your 9mm in on a .45 ACP.


(Just kidding.)


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

BigHead said:


> OK, that is odd, have you tried any lately? I have gotten better results from a Hydra Shok, than that.
> That one made a big gash in sheet metal. I figured that Cor Bon was a sure thing to make a big hole.


I don't do gel tests. I don't have a lab to test anything. I don't have access to high speed cameras. Like I said, the copper round is supposed to be better, but then it still isn't that good.
Trying it lately has jack to do with it. "modern" bullet tech isn't all that modern any more, for the most part.
Hydra-Shock has historically over penetrated. Not that that is such a problem in my observation of things.
None of these things make a "Big" hole. They may make a bigger hole than loaded diameter, but they are slow and pretty bad at causing damage. Pistol rounds work by putting holes in things. They don't do much damage outside the bullet path, so getting a well expanding round that penetrates adequately is the ticket. The deeper the better.
Best bet? Get a round that expands well, drives deep, hits where you intend it to and you can put 10 in 3 seconds on target. THEN, go out and train. Run, gun, duck, hide, shoot limited target exposure, and keep it close and personal. 25 yard firing at your leisure on a nice stress free range isn't much for training It is target shooting. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Ummm, where is your Corbon?
These are well above the stopping rate for 9MM, that is in all ammo, though.
One shot? Probably not, but could be, then again, they are well above the stop rate in all categories of 9MM.
Keep you panty hose on.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Run, duck, hide, shoot, limited target exposure" amounts to excellent advice.
Along with "practice to make accurate, high-quality hits," these ideas could save your life.
They are much more important than which caliber and what loading you choose.

While you don't have to take (or use) advice that's offered you, I suggest that it is always useful to listen to it and to think about it.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

My home defense gun is a Ruger SP101 factory magna ported. I've had the action smoothed out because I only shoot it in double action mode. Because of the weight of the gun, the magna porting and smooth trigger I can quickly put three rounds center mass at 10 to 12 feet. I point shoot holding the gun shoulder high and that's the drill and distance I practice at the range.
My home defense ammo is Eldorado Starfire 38 special +P with a 125 gr. JHP.


----------

